# The Safety Fire tabs. . . ?



## squid-boy (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone still have these floating around? If so, could I bum them off of ya'? 

I've been trying to figure out the Sections solo(s) by ear, too. 

EDIT: Another question! Has anyone caught these guys live yet? I'd bet it would be siiiiick.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/106866-safety-fire-tabs.html


----------



## Joeywilson (Feb 24, 2011)

I've got something Nolly did, I'll link ya! (Martin Goulding actually but still safety fire)


----------



## Joeywilson (Feb 24, 2011)

GP tab is in the description!


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 25, 2011)

Tabs for DMB(FDP) and Sections here!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/765705/The Safety Fire - DMB.pdf
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/765705/The Safety Fire - Sections .pdf

If you do a cover on YouTube, let us know!


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone care to re-upload those tabs? Those links aren't workin for me and I'm about to lose my fucking mind.


----------



## crg123 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bump for Grind the Ocean Guitar pro tabs. absolutely amazing band btw


----------



## breadtruck (Feb 19, 2013)

Tabs of the entire album Grind the Ocean are now available for purchase here:

Catalogue | The Safety Fire » Grind The Ocean | Sheet Happens Publishing

The company is run by Tim and Luke from Protest the Hero and I've ordered from them before so it's good stuff. \m/


----------



## lawizeg (May 20, 2013)

Does anyone have the two Dez uploaded?


----------



## Giakkkk (Oct 31, 2013)

Tab available online!


----------

